# NetFlix Suggestions--Iron Sky



## Rich (Feb 22, 2007)

I'm not a big fan of suggestions from electronic devices, but NF came up with a beauty the other day. A movie called *Iron Sky*.

I kept ignoring it in My List, but I finally tried it and really was surprised by it. At first I thought it would be kind of hokey, it is a B movie, but I really liked it.

Try it, take it with a grain of salt, it's better than you'd expect. And, it's oddly plausible.

Rich


----------



## oldschoolecw (Jan 25, 2007)

Thanks, I put in in my queue


----------



## inkahauts (Nov 13, 2006)

I don't know about plausible, but it was entertaining for me as well. Saw it a while back.


----------



## Rich (Feb 22, 2007)

inkahauts said:


> I don't know about plausible, but it was entertaining for me as well. Saw it a while back.


Well, kinda plausible. I really like alternate history themes and this one surprised me. I also the CGI effects were really good for a B movie.

Rich


----------



## Rich (Feb 22, 2007)

oldschoolecw said:


> Thanks, I put in in my queue


I kept it in mine. I'll watch it again in a couple months.

Rich


----------



## inkahauts (Nov 13, 2006)

Well, kinda plausible. I really like alternate history themes and this one surprised me. I also the CGI effects were really good for a B movie. 

Rich


You seen Abraham Lincoln vampire hunter yet? That was interesting how they wove that into the fabric of history.


----------



## Rich (Feb 22, 2007)

inkahauts said:


> You seen Abraham Lincoln vampire hunter yet? That was interesting how they wove that into the fabric of history.


Yes I have. Much better than the book. I think.

Rich


----------



## lparsons21 (Mar 4, 2006)

Rich said:


> Well, kinda plausible. I really like alternate history themes and this one surprised me. I also the CGI effects were really good for a B movie.
> 
> Rich


Well I don't know about 'plausible'! 

But it was a fun watch and you are very right, the CGI was very well done. And the humor throughout the movie was great. But it was definitely a hokey movie, but hokey done well!


----------



## Rich (Feb 22, 2007)

lparsons21 said:


> Well I don't know about 'plausible'!
> 
> But it was a fun watch and you are very right, the CGI was very well done. And the humor throughout the movie was great. But it was definitely a hokey movie, but hokey done well!


You ought to read some alternate history books. They usually seem implausible at first glance, but are usually very enjoyable. The part about the German space ships towing the big rocks is something I've read about quite a bit.

Hokey? Oh, yeah! I usually don't bother with movies that are hokey, but this one was the exception. Yesterday I watched _*American Warships, *_starring Mario Van Peebles. Sad to see him in such a poor movie. But the movie has the USS Iowa in it as the primary warship and the footage they used of her at sea was worth suffering thru the movie.

Rich


----------



## Rich (Feb 22, 2007)

lparsons21 said:


> Well I don't know about 'plausible'!
> 
> But it was a fun watch and you are very right, the CGI was very well done. And the humor throughout the movie was great. But it was definitely a hokey movie, but hokey done well!


Easily, one of the best B-movies I've ever seen.

Rich


----------

